# New raw material for the Bat-jet Gallery



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Bat-Jet Gallery: http://www.bat-jet.com/gallery.html









http://www.bat-jet.com/furai.html

Yet another brand new bod, with more coming courtesy of the master caster, Roger Corrie. AFX/Magnatraction bodies will be in the mix as well as T-Jet.
Full catalog: http://www.bat-jet.com/cat1.html
NASCARZ: http://www.bat-jet.com/nascar1.html
Everything for your racing t-jets:
http://www.bat-jet.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow what a cool looking wedge shape and a bubble top. kinda simular to the beatnik bandit. i wonder if you have to fit the windshield/wing to fit. but that looks pretty trick to me. i like all the stuff from batjet. thanx for posting a new fresh one


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks Joe....You are exactly right, the whole center section is vac u formed and attached with a clear craft glue, just like the Beatnik Bandit. The result is a very low CG. ..TOM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Clever choice for a tjet bod! Show or concept cars are cool in the first place, and this one has that nice center channel for the chassis to fit up into, even though the body overall is terrifically low and swoopy.


----------

